# What Is Truth ?



## Neutral Singh (Sep 24, 2004)

I received this email from one of our members...

Originally Posted by *The lion king*
_
I am having a small dabate with a fellow who has put me in to a little situation. the debate is about god and how 'truth' is found. example of questions

what is truth?

how is truth found?

when was the truth?

can truth be found in a guru, prophet, saga, enlighted person etc etc


the real question i am stuck on is

"If you're saying that you need a guru, then I say let your heart be your guru"

what will be the best reply to the best of ur knowlwdge?

i would be very grateful if you could let me in with yor input as soon as possible

Thank you_


----------



## The lion king (Sep 25, 2004)

c'mon guys get philosophizing!!

here is a reply i got...



> in love with ur guru? how can one be in love with a guru? if it is because ur guru can do this or that for you then i say you do not love ur guru, because love is not service.




another one



> is one saying that i am making a path? if i am, then i wish 2 halt all of which one is doing. one is not trying 2 create a path, one is simlpy destroying the images/names that one has put against oneself, images/names which are blinding one from understanding 'what is'.
> 
> 
> Can you not see that religion is an image? is a name?



i say this guy has some valid points


----------



## Neutral Singh (Sep 28, 2004)

Dear Members, this thread needs your immediate attention...


----------



## xylitol (Oct 4, 2004)

"_"If you're saying that you need a guru, then I say let your heart be your guru"

what will be the best reply to the best of ur knowlwdge?"_

_Sikhi teaches that we need a Guru to merge with Vaheguru. Merging with Vaheguru is NOT POSSIBLE without a Guru. The blessing of khande ki pahul Amrit joins us with the Guru. Without it we actually do not have that bond with the Guru. So, it is a spiritual link with the Guru created through this initiation that is required; not just guidance in the form of instructions. The proof for this is found in the Vaars of Bhai Gurdass Ji. These Vaars were called the keys to the Guru Granth Sahib by the Guru and they have the status of Gurbani. Hope that helps._


----------



## saint (Dec 13, 2006)

What is TRUTH?
Anything that conforms to REALITY is TRUTH, is it not?
we know there are 2 kinds of truth.
personal truth and absolute truth.
personal truth being one in which because YOU believe it, then it must be TRUE to you. absolute truth being one in which no matter what you believe it is the FACT.
Maybe the question should be...WHAT IS REALITY?
we make sense of our world through the use of our senses. A dog can smell scents that we cannot. Thus is a dog's sense of smell closer to reality than ours? if so then it's experience of smelling the scents of a flower is TRUER than ours too.

Saint


----------



## H.t. (Dec 19, 2006)

Can we trust in our own souls and minds to know truth. If we concider only logic, we must see that if something is good, it must be good for all involed. Murder, rape, even theft are not good for the victims. Selfish ambition (see Harod the Great) hurts those you step on to reach where you are going.
  Here, i feel i must step on many toes. Is it right to turn the other cheek? I like to be forgiven when fail (i wish it weren't so frequent). If all forgive and do not seek revenge, I believe it would be a better world. Who does it hurt to forgive (not ignore) evil. Punishment is obviously necessary (with no judgement, there is no right and wrong), but it can be done in love. Turn the other cheek isn't to take everything; it's just not being so caught up in self-importance. If you slap me and i will not slap you back, but i won't stand in arms reach of you. If you slap another, I will step in and try to protect the offended if he/she needs it. This is where "if *all* other avenues are exhausted, it is righteous to draw the sword!"
  Sorry for the rabbit trail.
  By in large truth, i believe, is a matter of logic.
seeking after God
H.t.​


----------



## ISDhillon (Dec 19, 2006)

Truth is divine essence, maan tu jot swaroop hai apna mool pachaan.


----------



## cheetah (Dec 21, 2006)

Satshriakaal to all!
_What is truth?_ According to philosophers and many persons It is the problem of being clear about what you are saying when you say some claim or other is true.According to me God has second name as truth. Truth is in me u everyone. Truth makes us close to god . Why it is said that always speak truth and god will let u go in heaven doesn't it means its god's creation. We ourselves can observe it after saying truth to anyone who should know it we feel vey relaxing, isn't it?
       Waheguru ji da khalsa waheguru ji di fateh.


----------



## sikh_scholar (Jan 2, 2007)

Fateh.   I believe truth is God and only God.  Reality is the epitome of impurity.  Impurity lives in the creation because we live in the creation.  Without an ounce of ego in the universe, then the creation is true as well.  But it is possibly our jobs to make our own reality true by manifesting the formless God into his creation.  God is the creation as well but our reality differs from true reality.  When we enter true reality, its heaven on earth.  Death will be something to look forward to because you know you are saved and the afterlife is even more blissfull.  Then you can bind yourself with the formless God.  Reality is trivial because it is different for everyone.  Everyone has different experiences and thus their reality is different.  However, when we become enlightened, the creation becomes true as well because we will see God in everything.  As humans, we need to link the creation with God and realize it is one in the same.  However, God is transcendent and above the creation and thus only he is true at the moment.  But when we see the creation as true by living by the laws of the creation (dharma/karma), we live in the exact will of God, all our actions are pure, and the truth within manifests in reality.  These are only opinions and they are everchanging.  The only absolute truth that I can definitely say is nirgun Waheguru.  Fateh.


----------



## theguru85 (Jun 4, 2008)

very interesting topic, i got thinking about it sometime back, no i ddnt find an absolutly amazing answer, but happened to satisfy my confusion.
truth is constant, and hence only god is true. the understanding of truth can be achieved only by being synchronised with god, i guess we need to go in, try n get connected, then the whole world would start making sense( even more if it already does ).


----------



## singhbj (Jun 4, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

ੴ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੈਭੰ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ੴ सति नामु करता पुरखु निरभउ निरवैरु अकाल मूरति अजूनी सैभं गुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik&shy;oaŉkār saṯ nām karṯā purakẖ nirbẖa&shy;o nirvair akāl mūraṯ ajūnī saibẖaŉ gur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. The Name Is Truth. Creative Being Personified. No Fear. No Hatred. Image Of The Undying, Beyond Birth, Self-Existent. By Guru's Grace 


ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥
The Lord is One and He can be attained through the grace of the true Guru.

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jun 4, 2008)

_What is truth?_
_Truth is the supreme reality. The reality that exists beyond the realm of Maya. Truth is an awakening. It is coming to ones senses. It is creating self awareness. It is discovering oneself. It is enlightenment.

How is truth found? _
_By renouncing the fruits of Maya. By dispelling illusion. By compliance with the “Hukam”.  Truth is not found running in the opposite direction. Stop! Turn around and Face it, It is there._
_
When was the truth? _
_The truth has always been in the present. _
_
Can truth be found in a guru, prophet, saga, enlighted person etc etc_
_No. truth cannot be found IN a guru, prophet, saga, enlightened person etc But they can tell you about truth and guide you towards knowing the truth. But ultimately one has to get there to realize it.

However  a Satguru can do anything. But he does not violate the Laws of Nature. Ultimate accounts have to be paid. Satguru too is accountable if he takes things into his hands as long as he is in this realm.

The real question i am stuck on is
"If you're saying that you need a guru, then I say let your heart be your guru"_

_The heart is immersed in filth, It has gone astray. It has to be first cleansed with the soap of Naam . This is where A Guru, prophet, saga, enlightened person is instrumental._


----------



## shearwater (Sep 29, 2008)

Dr. Dallas Willard has written an article about truth entitled:  Truth: Can We Do Without It? He addresses the current state of philosophy in the post modern world where many, perhaps most, people do not believe in absolute truth.  He condenses it all down to a matching up between what is and what is thougth to be.  Read the article at <dwillard.org> under articles, Christian.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 29, 2008)

ਕਰਤੇ ਕੈ ਕਰਣੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਸੁਮਾਰੁ ॥ 
karathae kai karanai naahee sumaar ||
the actions of the Creator cannot be counted.
  
 ਧੌਲੁ ਧਰਮੁ ਦਇਆ ਕਾ ਪੂਤੁ ॥ 
dhhaal dhharam dhaeiaa kaa pooth ||
The mythical bull is Dharma, the son of compassion;
  
 ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਥਾਪਿ ਰਖਿਆ ਜਿਨਿ ਸੂਤਿ ॥ 
santhokh thhaap rakhiaa jin sooth ||
this is what patiently holds the earth in its place.
  
 ਜੇ ਕੋ ਬੁਝੈ ਹੋਵੈ ਸਚਿਆਰੁ ॥ 
jae ko bujhai hovai sachiaar ||
One who understands this becomes truthful.
  
 ਧਵਲੈ ਉਪਰਿ ਕੇਤਾ ਭਾਰੁ ॥ 
dhhavalai oupar kaethaa bhaar ||
What a great load there is on the bull!
  
 ਧਰਤੀ ਹੋਰੁ ਪਰੈ ਹੋਰੁ ਹੋਰੁ ॥ 
dhharathee hor parai hor hor ||
So many worlds beyond this world-so very many!
  
 ਤਿਸ ਤੇ ਭਾਰੁ ਤਲੈ ਕਵਣੁ ਜੋਰੁ ॥ 
this thae bhaar thalai kavan jor ||
What power holds them, and supports their weight?
  
 ਜੀਅ ਜਾਤਿ ਰੰਗਾ ਕੇ ਨਾਵ ॥ 
jeea jaath rangaa kae naav ||
The names and the colors of the assorted species of beings
  
 ਸਭਨਾ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਵੁੜੀ ਕਲਾਮ ॥ 
sabhanaa likhiaa vurree kalaam ||
were all inscribed by the Ever-flowing Pen of God.
  
 ਏਹੁ ਲੇਖਾ ਲਿਖਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
eaehu laekhaa likh jaanai koe ||
Who knows how to write this account?
  
 ਲੇਖਾ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਕੇਤਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
laekhaa likhiaa kaethaa hoe ||
Just imagine what a huge scroll it would take!
  
 ਕੇਤਾ ਤਾਣੁ ਸੁਆਲਿਹੁ ਰੂਪੁ ॥ 
kaethaa thaan suaalihu roop ||
What power! What fascinating beauty!
  
 ਕੇਤੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਕੌਣੁ ਕੂਤੁ ॥ 
kaethee dhaath jaanai kaan kooth ||
And what gifts! Who can know their extent?
  
 ਕੀਤਾ ਪਸਾਉ ਏਕੋ ਕਵਾਉ ॥ 
keethaa pasaao eaeko kavaao ||
You created the vast expanse of the Universe with One Word!
  
 ਤਿਸ ਤੇ ਹੋਏ ਲਖ ਦਰੀਆਉ ॥ 
this thae hoeae lakh dhareeaao ||
Hundreds of thousands of rivers began to flow.
  
 ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕਵਣ ਕਹਾ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
kudharath kavan kehaa veechaar ||
How can Your Creative Potency be described?
  
ਵਾਰਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਵਾ ਏਕ ਵਾਰ ॥ 
vaariaa n jaavaa eaek vaar ||
I cannot even once be a sacrifice to You.
  
 ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸਾਈ ਭਲੀ ਕਾਰ ॥ 
jo thudhh bhaavai saaee bhalee kaar ||
Whatever pleases You is the only good done,

Japji Shaib, Ang 3 of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj


----------

